# Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?



## Bumbelbean (5. August 2016)

*Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

Hallo ich hab das Programm von Oculus Rift runtergeladen und der Scan hat mir angezeigt das mein Prozessor zu "schwach" wäre.
Ich habe meinen i7 3770K aber auf 4.00Ghz hochgetaktet denkt ihr das ich die Oculus dann trotzdem nutzen kann?


----------



## buggs001 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

Am Prozessor kann es nicht liegen.
Der 3770K stemmt das locker.

Viel interessanter und wichtiger ist die verbaute Grafikkarte.
Die ist hauptverantwortlich dafür ob es vernünftig läuft.


----------



## CastorTolagi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*



Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab das Programm von Oculus Rift runtergeladen und der Scan hat mir angezeigt das mein Prozessor zu "schwach" wäre.
> Ich habe meinen i7 3770K aber auf 4.00Ghz hochgetaktet denkt ihr das ich die Oculus dann trotzdem nutzen kann?



Das Programm ist völlig nutzlos.
Ich habe die Rift und die Vive bis runter zu einem Athlon 860k getestet und es gibt CPU-seitig keine Probleme.
Klar sinkt die Performance bei den älteren oder nicht so starken CPU's aber wie buggs001 schon völlig richtig geschrieben hat kommt es hauptsächlich und in erster Linie darauf an was für eine Grafikkarte installiert ist.
Der 3770k jedenfalls wird dich nicht einschränken.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

Oder wie laute die mindest Anforderung für Oculus Rift und erfüllst du die auch muß es vielleicht heißen?

Die offiziell empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen von Oculus VR lauten:

    Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GTX 970 / AMD 290 oder besser
    CPU: Intel i5-4590 oder besser
    Speicher: 8GB+ RAM
    Videoausgang: Ein freier HDMI 1.3 Ausgang
    USB Ports: 3x USB 3.0 Ports und 1x USB 2.0 Port
    Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 64 bit oder neuer

grüße Brex


----------



## Shaav (7. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

Ein übertakteter i7-3770 ist definitiv schneller als die CPU die offiziell empfohlen wird.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*



Bumbelbean schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab das Programm von Oculus Rift runtergeladen und der Scan hat mir angezeigt das mein Prozessor zu "schwach" wäre.
> Ich habe meinen i7 3770K aber auf 4.00Ghz hochgetaktet denkt ihr das ich die Oculus dann trotzdem nutzen kann?



Wirf das Programm in den Mülleimer, das dir sowas erzählt.


----------



## makrogame (19. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

Muss man ausprobieren


----------



## CastorTolagi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

Muss man gar nicht ausprobieren...
Wie geschrieben; sowohl die Vive als auch die Rift laufen mit einem Athlon 860k, als auch ganz aktuell getestet, mit einem i7 920 ganz problemlos wenn die Graka eine vernünftige ist.


----------



## takan (26. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

lass dich nicht von mindest systemanforderungen verarschen.....

bei manchen games werden irgendwelche low budget cpus vorrausgesetzt und wenn man keine ahnung hat, dann weiß man das diese teilweise langsamer sind als die c2q oder c2d (i3 z.b.)


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. August 2016)

*AW: Würde die Oculus Rift mit meinem Prozessor laufen?*

Der i3 zerrupft einen C2Q aber in der Luft. Beim i5 750 OC bekommt er aber langsam Probleme.


----------

